# Best Scientific Martial Art books ?



## StrongFighter

What are the best scientific and most visual books that comes highly recommended in the martial art that you are studying ? Any style is welcome.


----------



## StrongFighter

I am sure there must be some martial art books that go into great scientific detail. 

Just not sure which ones to buy and this thread is good for another martial artists too.


----------



## jks9199

Phillip Starr wrote a very nice one; see this thread.


----------



## Flying Crane

What kind of "scientific" information related to the martial arts are you hoping to uncover?

You might try getting ahold of a college level text on anatomy and physiology.  Better yet, enroll in the class if you have the ability to do so.  If you can get into a class that includes lab time dissecting a cadaver, even better. This kind of academic endeavor might be particularly fruitful if you also have a knowledgeable martial arts instructor, and you are able to sort of cross-reference the material and lessons between the two venues.


----------



## StrongFighter

Flying Crane said:


> What kind of "scientific" information related to the martial arts are you hoping to uncover?
> 
> You might try getting ahold of a college level text on anatomy and physiology. Better yet, enroll in the class if you have the ability to do so. If you can get into a class that includes lab time dissecting a cadaver, even better. This kind of academic endeavor might be particularly fruitful if you also have a knowledgeable martial arts instructor, and you are able to sort of cross-reference the material and lessons between the two venues.


 
That is not what I meant by scientific martial arts although that is a very interesting idea. 

Short of going to school to become a mortician. 

Here is the Gray&#8217;s Anatomy of the Human Body medical textbook on line for free, as the book is so thick and very expensive.

http://www.bartleby.com/107/

Here are some examples thinking along the types of scientific martial art books that would be ...

A guy who is doing martial arts for example finds he is kicking faster with more power but he does not know why or how it works ? He just goes with what works. He is doing a hit or miss workout.

A different guy who wants to study the scientific mechanics of how and why the hand chops, kicks or punches are becoming more powerful with more speed. 

What kind of books would he pick up on " scientific martial arts " that improve his physical capabilities ?

Phillip Starr's book is a good start. I am buying that book. Thanks. 

What else comes highly recommended for studying martial arts of the scientific kind ?


----------



## tellner

Lester Ingber's _Karate: Kinematics and Dynamics_ the text of which is available here for free.


----------



## jarrod

you might like "the dynamics of judo" as well, though i didn't care for it.  it's a well written book, i just do better with metaphorical/metaphysical explanations of principles.

jf


----------



## DavidCC

Martial Mechanics: Maximum Results with Minimum Effort - Pete Starr

Any of Ed Parker's Infinite Insights

Fighting Science: The Laws of Physics for Martial Artists 

This DVD series looks pretty cool
The Science of Jiu-Jitsu


----------



## Flying Crane

StrongFighter said:


> That is not what I meant by scientific martial arts although that is a very interesting idea.
> 
> Short of going to school to become a mortician.
> 
> Here is the Gray&#8217;s Anatomy of the Human Body medical textbook on line for free, as the book is so thick and very expensive.
> 
> http://www.bartleby.com/107/
> 
> Here are some examples thinking along the types of scientific martial art books that would be ...
> 
> A guy who is doing martial arts for example finds he is kicking faster with more power but he does not know why or how it works ? He just goes with what works. He is doing a hit or miss workout.
> 
> A different guy who wants to study the scientific mechanics of how and why the hand chops, kicks or punches are becoming more powerful with more speed.
> 
> What kind of books would he pick up on " scientific martial arts " that improve his physical capabilities ?
> 
> Phillip Starr's book is a good start. I am buying that book. Thanks.
> 
> What else comes highly recommended for studying martial arts of the scientific kind ?


 

Well, personally I feel that the best scientific knowledge you will find to augment your martial arts training is a solid understanding of human anatomy and physiology and how the different body systems and components operate. Understanding how they work and are interconnected can help you understand how to effectively disrupt them in an opponent, as well as capitalize on your own training methods.

I've seen some people get all "scientific" by delving into areas like physics, and personally I'm not convinced this is a worthwhile endeavor. I don't believe it's possible to capture the physics equation that best describes the perfect punch, and even if you could, I doubt it would be meaningful. Pure physics isn't meant to be applied to the human body in the same way it is applied to things like celestial bodies. While there may be some level of truth to be gleaned on a purely theoretical level, I just don't believe there is much practical or useful application of that theory that can be readily applied to your training. And often what little amount may be usefully applied, is often available thru simple common sense, or is readily available thru common experience among practitioners and teachers. While training in the martil arts can be very technical and require a lot of precision and diligent effort, it just ain't rocket science the way some people want to believe it is.

If you have an enquiring sort of mind, go ahead and explore this kind of thing. But I wouldn't hold out for any groundbreaking revelations from the effort. A thorough understanding of the human body would by far be the better topic of interest, in my opinion.


----------



## Ninjamom

"Stretching Scientifically" by Thomas Kurz, Stadion Press.  Combines all the best research on strength and flexibility training from the old Eastern Bloc nations and newer research.

'Martial Arts After 40' by Sang H. Kim, Turtle Press (although I'm guessing here, but I suspect it is probably of less use to you than to .... say.... someone like ...... me).


----------



## redantstyle

> I don't believe it's possible to capture the physics equation that best describes the perfect punch, and even if you could, I doubt it would be meaningful. Pure physics isn't meant to be applied to the human body in the same way it is applied to things like celestial bodies. While there may be some level of truth to be gleaned on a purely theoretical level, I just don't believe there is much practical or useful application of that theory that can be readily applied to your training.


 
having done this, i can only concur.  there is limited usefulness in the physics.  it is good for framing up a few concepts, but these things can be explained in other, perhaps more fruitful,  ways.  



> A thorough understanding of the human body would by far be the better topic of interest, in my opinion.


 
i agree, the anatomics and 'psychosomatic' issues are far more illuminating.


----------



## qwksilver61

Wing Tsun Kuen,Dynamic Wing Tsun, Book of Five Rings and 
Tao of Jeet Kune Do


----------



## Flying Crane

Another couple of ideas have occurred to me.

1.  if you are near a college or university or community college, they may have a degree program in Physical Education.  This would be a program to become a physical education educator, not just taking various activity classes.  Instead, it would involve studying the science of sports and training and the teaching of sports and physical activity and whatnot.

2.  As part of the physical education program, a college or community college may offer a coaching certificate.  This would not be a full degree program, or may be an Associates/2-year Degree.  I expect this would also include a lot of study of the science of sport and physical education.

3.  Most sports clubs that include Group Classes and Physical trainers require their personnel to hold certification as a personal trainer.  There are a couple of agencys that provide training to get this certification.  Once again, I believe there is a lot of study of the science of sport and teaching of physical education and activities.

In any of these programs, I expect you would get an education in the most current theories of physical activities and sport and physical education.  There could be a lot of what you are looking for in these kinds of programs, that you could incorporate into your martial arts training.

If you are not in a position to enroll in one of these programs, perhaps you could simply contact them and find out what texts they use in teaching the classes.  Maybe you can get a copy and do a self-study of the material.


----------



## DavidCC

Flying Crane said:


> Well, personally I feel that the best scientific knowledge you will find to augment your martial arts training is a solid understanding of human anatomy and physiology and how the different body systems and components operate. Understanding how they work and are interconnected can help you understand how to effectively disrupt them in an opponent, as well as capitalize on your own training methods.
> 
> I've seen some people get all "scientific" by delving into areas like physics, and personally I'm not convinced this is a worthwhile endeavor. I don't believe it's possible to capture the physics equation that best describes the perfect punch, and even if you could, I doubt it would be meaningful. Pure physics isn't meant to be applied to the human body in the same way it is applied to things like celestial bodies. While there may be some level of truth to be gleaned on a purely theoretical level, I just don't believe there is much practical or useful application of that theory that can be readily applied to your training. And often what little amount may be usefully applied, is often available thru simple common sense, or is readily available thru common experience among practitioners and teachers. While training in the martil arts can be very technical and require a lot of precision and diligent effort, it just ain't rocket science the way some people want to believe it is.
> 
> If you have an enquiring sort of mind, go ahead and explore this kind of thing. But I wouldn't hold out for any groundbreaking revelations from the effort. A thorough understanding of the human body would by far be the better topic of interest, in my opinion.


 

I agree.  Newtonian physics (F=ma, etc) make for a good metaphor when teaching some principles or concepts, but anatomy & kinethesiology are required if you want to be scientifically accurate and specific on these topics.  One of the best and most informed teachers I have ever known was a Chiropracter, that field seemed to really encompass a lot of speicfic knoweldge that is well-applied to martial arts.


----------



## tallgeese

Check out "On Killing" and the more read friendly, "On Combat" by Dave Grossman.  They deal with the effects of violence on society and the warrior.  The most useful section deals with the physiological changes that occur to an individual during life or death conflict.

Truly must reads and they belong on any martial artists shelf.  I'd also check out his "Stop Teaching Our Kids to Kill".  It's off topic to this thread and not a MA book but highly informative.


----------



## still learning

Hello,    GUGE GONGH by Master HEI LONG...
Seven Primary tarkets to take anyone out of a Fight!

...Alternative to killing, a second-to-last-resort when conventional defensive tactics not likely to effective...

7 excellant techniques everyone should learn and be aware off...

A paladin press book ISBN 0-87-87364-635-5

Aloha,   "7 ways to be a better lover..."   ....


----------



## MattNinjaZX-14

http://www.amazon.com/Scientific-Ji...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1260221146&sr=8-1


----------



## jks9199

MattNinjaZX-14 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Scientific-Ji...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1260221146&sr=8-1


So... why do recommend this book?


----------



## MattNinjaZX-14

jks9199 said:


> So... why do recommend this book?



I flipped through this at a friend's apartment and thought this was a real good book.

Classical japanese jiu jitsu literature at the turn of the century.


----------



## crushing

DavidCC said:


> Martial Mechanics: Maximum Results with Minimum Effort - Pete Starr


 
Philip Starr

I haven't read Martial Mechanics, but I really enjoyed his Making of a Butterfly.


----------



## fightscience

This is an old thread but the topic continues to arise.  
There is a new book that's titled Parting the Clouds  - The Science of the Martial Arts.  
It is getting very good reviews in Amazon, including one from Hall of Fame member Loren Christensen.  
Amazon has a 'look inside' feature and there is information on web site www.partingtheclouds.com that includes the quantified force and speed that can be expected from a range of kicks and punches. 
The website also carries the list of references used by the author, who is a 4th degree black belt and a Master of Science.  
Hope this helps.


----------



## baron

In my jujitsu days Feldenkrais was every where. All the PT and OT I have ever asked were fimiliar with him and his theories. He is well worth reading and his technique are worth doing. Others that followed him have improved his systems. But he was ahead of his time.

http://www.achievingexcellence.com/

http://www.achievingexcellence.com/c-products_books.html

Also I would look at Yoga books.  It's important to stretch, keep your back and spine safe.


----------



## Ediaan

On Single Combat - Keith Kernspecht.

This books explains a lot about fighing in clubs and bars and why some people are chosen as victims by bullies and has some excellent self-defence techniques and advice.


----------

